# WEBER Kettle help



## ScottyDaQ (May 16, 2005)

Good luck!

My new Kettle is gettin fired up tonight too. Just some simple burgers tho.


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2005)

TL got you going in the right direction.  Let us know how everything came out.  Raining LARGE here tonight, no cooking outside.


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2005)

Oooooo... you got blue. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 16, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Oooooo... you got blue. :!:



Awwwww! I got Black !
Home Depot had a sale for $129. I wanted Blue, did they have it? Of course not. I even asked my local Weber dealer...who was clueless.
It went kinda like this:

A what?
What color you want? Gold? ...(no,  Blue) ...  We have em in black only ... right over there... (No those are Smokey Joe's) ... Oh then, over here.... (No, those aren't the One Touch).... Tha whaaaa?.    kthxbye !  #-o 

Home Depot... 15 minutes. Got it !  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Don't you hate explaining to the EXPERTS.  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Nice looking birds Jersey! Glad all went well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2005)

good looking yard bird!  I love my kettle...bought it March I think and I've fired it up about 40 times.  Since I got it, I think I've lit my gasser once.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

They look great!  And so does that blue kettle!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Here's a good place to do a comparison between the 2...The "One-Touch" is the ash catcher under the Gold series.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2005 ... al/cg.aspx


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2005)

Dang you Bill I went all the way over there to get the link and when I came back you'd beat me to it!

Anyway, I got the 221/2 Gold.   That's the only choice...the ash cleanup is fabulous.  I'll be durned if I'm gonna pay more for the gas ignition system too.

  Just go for the gold!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Niagra
> Both the Silver and the Gold have the "one-touch" feature (whatever that is).


Sorry 'bout that..Let me clarify... The "One-Touch" is that little handle that you slide back and forth which moves the ashes back and forth so they fall through the holes...The Gold has the ash catcher..


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Jersey,
To get a really good sear, buy a pair of the charcoal baskets.  Put both of them in the center of the grill(long edge to long edge)  Fill them with a good Weber chimney of charcoal.  This puts a whole chimney of charcoal contained in a small area.  Also, the baskets make it where the coals are double, or triple layered.  It's HOT.  Then you can move your steaks to the perimeter of the grill for indirect cooking.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 17, 2005)

Dang, Jersey... I'm doing steaks too! 
This is geting spooky


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Scotty, the only thing spooky is your avatar!


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Scotty, the only thing spooky is your avatar!


Yeah... how'd you get that film of Greg?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 18, 2005)

Well mine came out great. No pics though, I was too dam hungry. They were 2 inch or so Top sirloin that had been resting in chopped garlic, packed with McCormick Montreal Steak Seasoning, and some Whatsdishere sauce.
Full chimney with some JD chips throw on the side. Man they were good !


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2005)

If you don't take pics, how do we know you really did it? :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 18, 2005)

I could head to the bathroom and prolly show you some of the corn that was one of the sides.


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2005)

Or...
We could just trust Scotty. [-o<  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2005)

Bulls%$t......show me the corn!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bulls%$t......show me the corn!


PM sent.  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it was FUNNY!


----------

